# Valeur d'un Apple TAM / Spartacus



## sligneul (6 Mai 2013)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous,

J'ai un Apple TAM dans ma cave et encore dans son carton, il a été peu utilisé, quelqu' un aurait-il une idée du prix que je peux en obtenir?
Un grand merci.
A plus!


----------



## wild thing (6 Mai 2013)

Bonjour,
d'après ce site http://mo5.com/musee-machines-tam.html , la cote serait d'environ 800 euros.

Bonne journée


----------



## cham (6 Mai 2013)

Avant de passer dans le sujet "don de mac", envoie-moi un MP 

800 , pourquoi pas, tout dépend de l'offre et la demande au moment où tu le mets en vente et du délai dasn le lequel tu souhaites vendre. Certains lancent des annonces farfelues à 2-3000 , à mon avis il ne faut pas rêver. Regarde sur ebay, il y a des enchères en cours, ça te donnera une idée.


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Mai 2013)

cham a dit:


> Avant de passer dans le sujet "don de mac", envoie-moi un MP



Eh ! Ho ! Priorité au modo ! :rateau:


----------



## pascalformac (6 Mai 2013)

c'est une rareté, il y en a eu très peu
( genre 10.000 en tout si je me souviens)

veritable collector
donc les prix s'en ressentent


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Mai 2013)

pascalformac a dit:


> c'est une rareté, il y en a eu très peu
> ( genre 10.000 en tout si je me souviens)



Environ 3000 en Europe, dont plus ou moins 600 en France.


----------



## Sly54 (6 Mai 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Eh ! Ho ! Priorité au modo ! :rateau:


Oué, ben le droit de cuissage, c'est fini. A la queue, comme tout le monde 
(gare aux mauvais jeux de mots)


----------



## pascalformac (6 Mai 2013)

il a osé 
( je parle du phrasé , hein , pas de la file d'attente égalitaire)


----------



## sligneul (6 Mai 2013)

Merci pour vos réponses, je crois que je vais le mettre à 1500 et voir ce que ça donne.Il est avec un clavier suisse, encore plus rare...


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Mai 2013)

Sly54 a dit:


> Oué, ben le droit de cuissage, c'est fini. A la queue, comme tout le monde
> (gare aux mauvais jeux de mots)



Tu oublies que mes pouvoirs régaliens me permettent de "cuisser" quand je veux


----------



## cham (6 Mai 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tu oublies que mes pouvoirs régaliens me permettent de "cuisser" quand je veux



Dans ce cas, je te laisse avec plaisir 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h18 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h18 ----------




sligneul a dit:


> Merci pour vos réponses, je crois que je vais le mettre à 1500 et voir ce que ça donne.Il est avec un clavier suisse, encore plus rare...



Un peu cher non ? Je vais suivre les enchères pour voir.


----------



## melaure (13 Mai 2013)

Elle coute cher la localisation Suisse !!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Mai 2013)

melaure a dit:


> Elle coute cher la localisation Suisse !!!



D'autant qu'après, en plus, faut lui trouver un clavier AZERTY pour pouvoir s'en servir sans se faire des nuds aux doigts !


----------



## melaure (14 Mai 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> D'autant qu'après, en plus, faut lui trouver un clavier AZERTY pour pouvoir s'en servir sans se faire des nuds aux doigts !



Non ça c'est quand je fait une fondue avec le bon fromage des fruitières de Nyon


----------

